
Loyalty in Online Communities [pdf] - lainon
https://web.stanford.edu/~jurafsky/pubs/paper-loyalty.pdf
======
cjslep
_We define user loyalty on Reddit based on commenting behavior, which we view
as a strong proxy for latent engagement. To focus our attention on loyalty in-
stead of platform-level retention, all of the following defini- tions are
restricted to users who commented at least 10 times within the relevant time
period._

An interesting definition of loyalty for any site. I recognize that I am
unusually skewed towards being a "lurker", but consider myself loyal to two
sites (this being one of them). I guess you would need visitation data to be
able to better distinguish between an "active loyal user" and a "passive loyal
user", relatively speaking.

------
ryanx435
its not so much loyalty, more addiction that i keep coming here and to reddit.

I've pretty much fallen out of love with both sites (i've been on both for
almost 10 years) but I gotta get that dopamine hit from finding interesting
articles and getting in internet discussions.

not even being sarcastic.

~~~
sanswork
I finally took the step to consciously stop visiting reddit this week. I've
replaced it with another forum specific to a new subject I'm trying to learn
as my go to distraction place. It's only been a few days but if it goes
anything like Slashdot and Digg after it in a week or two I'll forget to ever
look.

It got to the point where it felt like I was going on reddit to be annoyed.
I'd go to subreddits where I knew I would heavily disagree with the opinions,
I'd read SRD, all this stuff that was just entirely negative.

The only problem with avoiding reddit is that on a lot of topics when you
search for something reddit comes up frequently in the search requests.

~~~
type0
> The only problem with avoiding reddit is that on a lot of topics when you
> search for something reddit comes up frequently in the search requests.

That's probably because google or whatever else you use is filter-bubbling
you...

~~~
chadgeidel
Anecdotal, but I rarely get search results linking to reddit. I personally
left reddit a few years ago so this may be the filter-bubble pointing me
elsewhere.

